# DNR reopens section of Fred Meijer White Pine Trail in Mecosta County



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Department of Natural Resources has reopened the 1-mile section of the Fred Meijer White Pine Trail State Park that had recently been closed south of Stanwood in Mecosta County. The affected section of the trail was closed due to a washout in the trail surface approximately one mile south of the Village of Stanwood between 180th Street and Polk Road. The project was completed through a partnership with the Mecosta County Road Commission.

More...


----------

